# Some nice patterns here



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

http://www.wooltrends.ca/freepatterns.asp


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks, I've bookmarked and am already thinking about doing the waterfall shawl....


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Great patterns. Thx.


----------



## franogram (May 11, 2011)

Great web site - thanks for sharing...


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for the link.
You are right! There are some nice patterns here.


----------



## Indiem (May 23, 2012)

Beautiful patterns. Thanks for the link.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Bookmarked to check out later thank you


----------



## mjanette (Oct 12, 2011)

Thank you! A new site for me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## knitting_yarnivore (Oct 23, 2012)

I like the scarf with pockets


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks for this site


----------



## landmansmom (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Funknitter. What nice patterns. I have bookmarked the site.& will surly use it.From Another Canadian Landmansmom


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for the link. I have bookmarked it and there are a lot of great patterns I saw that I can't wait to start. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow. what a great site. I already have many patterns shown on here, but I have not seen this site before, it's wonderful. The quality of these patterns are the BEST. Thank You so much for finding and posting this. If anyone wants to knit something, but doesn't know quite what, I am sure they can find it on this site. It's great!


----------



## kipper (Mar 24, 2011)

GREAT list to use when i need an idea quick!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the link. will have to go back later to finish checking it out!


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you! This is a great link. So many free patterns!! ;-)


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are really nice patterns, thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Jean (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank for sharing


----------



## Scrags (Mar 21, 2012)

Thank you for the link there are some great patterns I wil check out site in more detail later scrags


----------



## AvaT45 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

